# Building permit for generator pad?



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

I went to purchase an electrical permit for a generator today and the local building department is requiring a building permit for the slab. Has anybody else ran into this before? The slab is 139"x64"x8".


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

pjg said:


> I went to purchase an electrical permit for a generator today and the local building department is requiring a building permit for the slab. Has anybody else ran into this before? The slab is 139"x64"x8".


 
they must consider it a separate structure.

They do that here for swimming pools and spas. 
Some also require one for outbuildings too.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

haven't run into that, but somehow it doesn't suprise me.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes,
But usually, they want to review the plans and have a steel inspection.
If I remember correctly, I spoke to the building official and they allowed me to sign the building permit.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

What if it was a pre fab slab?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bbsound said:


> What if it was a pre fab slab?


no permit


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm waiting 6 weeks for a permit application to go through. Total joke over here in New Jersey. By the time the permits ready global warming will become global cooling again. You're gonna need zoning and all that crap too for generator unless it's different in Ohio.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Magnettica said:


> I'm waiting 6 weeks for a permit application to go through. Total joke over here in New Jersey. By the time the permits ready global warming will become global cooling again. You're gonna need zoning and all that crap too for generator unless it's different in Ohio.


You can contact the DCA if a town is taking too long to review drawings. They have a max of 20 days to review, either issue you a permit or red mark the plans and you need to resubmit. When you resubmit they can only review what was red marked. They can take another 20 days, but they can find anything new only what they red marked.

My first call is always to the township I submitted to. The 2nd call is always to DCA.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Permit=permit fees. Keeps inspectors employed.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

from the size of the slab, maybe theres a weight consideration there. is this a large gen?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

pjg said:


> I went to purchase an electrical permit for a generator today and the local building department is requiring a building permit for the slab. Has anybody else ran into this before? The slab is 139"x64"x8".


If it will be a poured slab I can see where it should be integrated with the electrical system as far as bonding and grounding but since when does an electrician pull building permits in order to do their job? Would they require a permit for heat pump pad?


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

papaotis said:


> from the size of the slab, maybe theres a weight consideration there. is this a large gen?


 
60 kw, I don't recall the weight


----------

